# berry picking farms - Upick



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

anyone able to recommend a berry picking farm?

mainly looking for blueberry but raspberry and strawberries would be good too

Thanks !


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

We always go to Krause... I think that's how it's spelled. It's all the way out at 248th and 44th in Langley... The place is huge and they have the most amazing pies. Plus theres a petting zoo and a huge store.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Thereis also Drieger farm in Langley. We went this year for currents,raspberries & strawberries.You are too late for raspberries though.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

what you need berries for bao, you gonna bake your neighbors a special pie lmao


BaoBeiZhu said:


> anyone able to recommend a berry picking farm?
> 
> mainly looking for blueberry but raspberry and strawberries would be good too
> 
> Thanks !


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Krause or Dreiger.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I picked at Pat's (Mykiss's) backyard farm last weekend. It's only U-Pick on the weekends (I think) and it's organic. Peter (Pat's dad) was awesome and I highly recommend them. Walk around their plot and there are areas that are completely loaded with big and sweet berries. He's in Richmond and provide very family oriented service.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice to see you there too. I also pick at Pat's farm. He also has apple, raspeberry, potato, and all kinds of veggie. Just ask his dad. He would love to point them out what he has.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I pick in my own backyard. Have 6 varieties of blueberries (21 bushes altogether), 2 varieties of strawberries, 2 of raspberries (including thornless), 2 of blackberries (including thornless), black currant, and gooseberry (no berries yet).

However, here are a few CL ads for blueberry farms:


"Hello there!!!

It's definately blueberry season again. For those who remember us we are at the corner of 176th and 88th Ave.. We sell Big Sky Blue Toro Blueberries. 

We are open from 8am to 8pm (weather permitting of course)
Prices change according to market value. Now it is set at $1.25. Well below other prices out there. 

As always if you have any boxes that would be great if you could bring some (reuse and recycle)

Address:

17757 88th Avenue
the farm entrance is off of 88th Avenue. 
There is a U turn in front of our entrance across the street. 
There is a blue bin at the gate.

We should have a sign out there shortly. Please note: THERE IS NO UPICK HERE.


IF YOU NEED TO CONTACT US TO HAVE BERRIES READY OR EVEN PUT IN A LARGE ORDER THEN PLEASE CALL 604-617-0574 between 8am and 8pm.

Again we would like to thank you for supporting us as a local BC Farmer year after year!!!!!!"

 

"Opening Friday August 3 for our 25th year of U-pick blueberries (mainly Bluecrop). No spray on berries. One acre field of mature bushes on small hobby farm in South Langley with chickens, sheep and llama. Children welcome. Bring your own containers. Please call ahead and listen to our recorded message to confirm picking dates and times. We are located at 1531 - 232 St., Langley, just south of 16th Ave. (604) 530-5405 

Upick no spray Blueberries available for $1/lb..very good crop with big berries on bushes..we are open M-F from 8am-4pm..we are not open on Holidays..address is 19551 Lougheed Highway in Pitt Meadows..my number is 604-313-5420..

Thanks

Anya"

I have bought blueberries in the past from Pat's (Mykiss) parents and they were good and sweet.


----------

